# Kosten für einen Naturschwimmteich



## Vegas1234 (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin Emma und neu in diesem Forum.

Wir haben ein Häuschen mit einem Naturgarten und noch eine Rasenfläche. Auf dieser haben bisher immer die Kinder gespielt. Die sind jetzt groß und wir wollten statt der Rasenfläche gern einen Naturschwimmteich.

Der Schwimmbereich sollte 4x6 m sein, also 24 qm und noch mal 20 qm Regenerationsfläche. (Wassertiefe 1,5 m). Wir haben jetzt ein Angebot bekommen, in dem der Teich 50.000 Euro kosten soll. Das fanden wir schon ziemlich viel. Braucht man für so einen kleinen Teich soviel Technik, die teuer ist?

Der Schwimmbereich sollte eckig sein (ist wohl günstiger) und soll mit Folie ausgekleidet werden. 

Da das erstmal nur ein Angebot ohne Planung ist, sind leider auch keine Einzelpositionen aufgeführt. 

Ist ein Schwimmteich wirklich so teuer? Kann man als Laie Eigenleistungen machen? Das Loch graben würde gehen aber der Aushub muss abtransportiert werden. Die Folie zu verlegen, trauen wir uns nicht zu. Filtersand verteilen und Pflanzen pflanzen würden wir auch selbst machen? Aber spart man dabei soviel?

Ich freu mich auf eure Tipps.
Viele Grüße 
Emma


----------



## FBeer (26. Mai 2021)

Moin Emma,

herzlich Willkommen in diesem Forum.

Eine Firma machen lassen ist halt teuer und es gibt auch keine Garantie das, das Ergebnis dann langfristig zufriedenstellend ist.
Selbst dann kommt man nicht umhin sich selbst ein gewisses Fachwissen anzueignen. Da bist du hier ja richtig 
Es wir hier sicher keiner die Hand heben und sagen, ich mach das für die Hälfte. Selbstbau/planung ist entscheidend günstiger und flexibler.

Hier in diesem Schwimmteich Unterforum einfach mal die Beitrage zu Teichbau und Teichplanung lesen, das sollte viele Fragen beantworten, darüber hinaus lege ich dir
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/ ans Herz.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo Emma!

Willkommen im Forum. Die Frage nach den Kosten haben sich sicherlich schon so "einige" Leute gestellt - nicht nur hier im Forum. 

Zunächst einmal müsste man konkreter hier in Erfahrung bringen, wie das *Leistungsverzeichnis* des Galabauers aussah:
1. Welche Vorarbeiten sind nötig? Ist ein Fundament vorgesehen? Benötigt man aufgrund von Hanglage Stützmauern mit Armierung, etc.?
2. Welche *Materialien *für die Umgebungsgestaltung sind geplant? Allein das kann schon ganz schön ins Geld gehen, wenn du dir die zahlreichen Erfahrungsberichte der Schwimmteichbesitzer hier im Forum durchliest. Ein Schwimmbereich aus Edelstahl, eine Bankiraj- Terrasse, ein Trommelfiltersystem - da kommst du mit 50.000 Euro sehr schnell an die Grenze. 
3. Wie viel "_Ahnung_" hat der Galabauer mit der Konzeption und der Gestaltung von Schwimmteichen, ist er Franchise-Nehmer?   *Nur* ein Loch buddeln, Folie rein, Pflanzen setzen ohne Kenntnis, das geht selten gut.... auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick "billiger" scheint.
4. Was bedeutet "_viel Technik_"? Es ist im Allgemeinen ein Erfahrungswert, dass kleinere Gewässer auf natürlichem Weg (ohne Technik) auf lange Sicht (+ 10 Jahre nach Bauzeit) nicht unbedingt so stabil sind, wie größere Gewässer (z.B. >100 qm Wasserfläche mit entsprechender Tiefe).
5. Würdet ihr auch jetzt schon Eigenleistung in diesem Angebot erbringen?


Eine wirklich *pauschale *Antwort kann man leider nicht geben. Es gibt tolle Schwimmteiche *ohne* viel Technik, bei denen Forenmitglieder hier unglaublich viel Mühe, Eigenarbeit geleistet haben - die kosteten deutlich weniger!
Es gibt aber auch Teiche, die *ausschließlich* vom Galabauunternehmen mit erlesenen Materialien und ausladender Rand/- Umfeldgestaltung, bzw. ausgeklügelten Filtern/ ausgeklügelter Beckenhydraulik erstellt wurden. Ein Schwimmteich/Naturpool der "_Gärtner von Eden_" z.B. (Premium-Gartenlandschaftsbau-Verbund) würde deutlich mehr als 50.000 Euro kosten, wenn ich unsere Angebote von damals vor 9 Jahren ansehe!

Wir haben dann schlussendlich mit einem anderen Systemhersteller in Eigenregie, mit Hilfe von Bekannten gebaut und nicht 50.000 Euro ausgegeben. Die angegebenen 5.000 Euro aus dem "Hochglanzprospekt" fürs Material wurden dennoch um ein *VIELFACHES* übertroffen. 
Erfahrungswerte zu diesem Hersteller findest du hier einige aus dem Forum.
Einfach einmal stöbern - und sich Ideen holen. Eventuell könnt ihr doch selber das Projekt angehen.

Viele Grüße,
Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## Schnuffel345 (26. Mai 2021)

Hi Emma,

mir ging es letztes Jahr exakt so wie Dir, auch wenn das Projekt bei uns etwas kleiner geplant war (rd 35-40m³). Aber die Angebote waren mir viel zu teuer (gerade in Coronazeiten). Wir haben es dann selbst versucht..
Die Grube hat bei uns dann ein Gartenbauer mit dem Bagger ausgehoben. Die Modellierung, Sand, Vlies und Folie haben wir dann selbst gemacht. Ging erstaunlich gut (die Kinder haben geholfen). Am Ende war es zwar viel Arbeit, aber war doch wesentlich leichter als ich dachte. Hier im Forum kann man viele Projekte von Anfang an begleiten und nachlesen. Echt super. Hab hier übrigens viel bei "Pyro" abschaut... Bzgl Technik bin ich sicherlich kein "Vorzeigemodell", da kein Bodenablauf, sondern Pumpe im Teich (24V), sowie ein Oase "Standard Filter". Hier gibt es diverse Anleitungen für Selbstbau, aber das war mir als Anfänger dann doch zu viel auf einmal.
Hier bist Du auf alle Fälle genau richtig 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß
LG
Tim


----------



## Vegas1234 (26. Mai 2021)

Super, vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps. Ich werde dann mal stöbern.

Wir haben ein ganz normales ebenerdiges Grundstück, keine Hanglage und keine zusätzliche Abstützung erforderlich. Ein Minibagger kommt ohne Probleme aufs Grundstück.

In den 50.000 Euro sind noch keine Eigenleistungen enthalten. Wir würden gern Eigenleistung machen. Allerdings scheuen wir uns vor dem Aushub und die Folie zu verlegen und zu verschweißen, stelle ich mir auch schwer vor.

Das Angebot kommt von einem Schwimmteichprofi, der den Teich plant und anschließend die Ausschreibung an die Gartenbaufirmen macht. Also wie ein Architekt beim Haus. Er ist auch Gutachter für Schwimmteiche. Er hat richtig Ahnung. Die Frage ist nur:  kaufen wir einen „Ferrari“?

@Thorsten: mit welchem Systemhersteller habt ihr gebaut?

@Tim: Darf ich fragen was ihr für euren Teich gezahlt habt?

Viele Grüße
Emma


----------



## cafedelmar80 (26. Mai 2021)

Vegas1234 schrieb:


> @Thorsten: mit welchem Systemhersteller habt ihr gebaut?



Hallo Emma!
Wir haben mit Naturagart gebaut. Wie bereits erwähnt, dieses Unternehmen hat fertige "Bausätze" (*OHNE* Zement, Aushub, Randgestaltung, Sitzplätze, etc.!), 
NG bietet also *kein* "Rundum-Sorglos-Paket" an, das fertig im Garten errichtet wird.

Wir selbst sind *zufrieden *mit kleinen Anpassungen über die Jahre und haben keine gravierenden negativen Überraschungen seit 2012 erlebt.
Naturagart passt seine Produkte/seine Produktphilosophie über die Jahre auch ein wenig an. Deshalb würde ich mir keine "alten Bücher" über das Bauprinzip gebraucht kaufen, sondern gleich die neuesten Arbeitsmappen schicken lassen, falls du dich für das System interessieren solltest.

Andere "Bauherren" mit NG hier im Forum mussten wohl leider doch *deutlich* mehr an (teurerer) Technik und/oder Umbaumaßnahmen im Lauf der Jahre investieren, um ein langfristig zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erhalten. 
Man hat zwar jederzeit hilfsbereite Ansprechpartner über eine Telefonhotline bei NG  und die Produkte (Folie, Pflanzen etc.) sind von guter Qualität, allerdings musst du *selbst* vor Ort den Bauherren spielen und "_für Dinge gerade stehen_". 

Da solltest du dir ein eigenes Urteil erlauben und hier im Forum einfach nach "Naturagart Schwimmteichen" suchen. 

Egal* wie *du baust, sei kritisch gegenüber Versprechen!   Völlig sorgenfrei und gänzlich wartungsfrei ist definitiv kein Schwimmteich(-system). Entweder setzt du evtl. viel Technik ein und baust kleiner was die Wasserfläche angeht oder du baust größer und hast eine "Schonfrist" was größere Reinigungs- bzw. Sanierungsarbeiten betrifft. 
Lass dir Teiche zeigen und mache evtl. eine Besichtigung von Objekten aus - möglichst *nicht* direkt bei einer Neuanlage, sondern eher bei einem "langfristig eingefahrenen Teich", der vor *einigen* Jahren angelegt wurde.

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Planen,

Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## Kolja (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo Emma,

herzlich Willkommen.
Ich denke, hier wirst Du für dein Projekt fündig werden.



Vegas1234 schrieb:


> Allerdings scheuen wir uns vor dem Aushub und die Folie zu verlegen und zu verschweißen, stelle ich mir auch schwer vor.



Aushub und Abtransport kann man gut in Auftrag geben. Es muss allerdings bevor der Bagger kommt das genaue Profil des Teiches feststehen. Folie verlegen ist nicht schwer.

Gute Planung vorweg ist alles. Profil, Tiefen, Schrägen, Pflanz- und Schwimmzonen, Ausstiege, Steg, Randgestaltung und wovon ich gar keine Ahnung habe Bodenabläufe, Technik, Regenerationszonen. Aber ich finde, bei Interesse kann man sich gut einlesen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## bernias (27. Mai 2021)

Hi Emma.
Man kann bei Eurem Vorhaben
- viel Technik einbauen (dazu zähle ich auch Naturagart)
- wenig Technik einbauen
- keine einbauen (so gut wie keine, ein Oberflächenskimmer wirkt oft 'Wunder')
In allen Fällen wird es einen schönen Teich geben.
Ein tolles Beispiel für wenig Technik findest Du hier 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-schwimmteich-der-bau.38419/


----------



## Schnuffel345 (29. Mai 2021)

Hi Emma,
Du darfst fragen 

Ich denke, es waren am Ende rd 15K mit allem drum und dran. Habe aber auch das Teichrandsystem sowie überall die Ufermatten von NG sowie die 24V Technik, die doch etwas teurer ist. Kommt auch immer etwas hinterher. Eigentlich wollte ich viel weniger ausgeben, aber der Teich ist - wie von wunderhand  - immer größer geworden, je mehr ich gelesen und mich damit beschäftigt habe

Was ich etwas unterschätzt habe, sind die laufenden Kosten, für Strom und Wasser, da ich halt auf Pumpe im Teich ohne Schwerkraft etc gesetzt habe
Sind halt ein paar kw/h pro Tag bzw pro Woche rd. 3m³ Wasser zwischen März und Oktober. 

Das schlimmste war, als das Loch gebuddelt wurde. Eine riesige, schlammige Grube vor mir und ich dachte nur "Ohjee" ob das gut geht.   Aber sobald dann der Sand zum Modellieren und insbes. das Vlies dann drin war, sah es schon richtig gut aus. 

Die Folie (EPDM) habe ich in einem Stück gekauft (Rechenanleitung für die Größe findest Du hier im Forum). Schweißen traue ich mich nicht ran. War da auch eher etwas großzügig. Darunter das 900Vlies von Naturagart, da mein Boden sehr steinig ist. Ging alles sehr gut und wir hatten mit 5 Leuten Vlies und Folie innerhalb von 2-3 h verlegt. Danach zupft man noch diverse Male, bis alles vollständig liegt. 

Ich gebe Andrea recht. Der meiste "Aufwand" war die Planung, dh das Tiefenprofil, die unterschiedlichen Zonen, wo soll die Technik stehen, welche Technik passt zum Volumen, wollen wir Fische, Bachlauf etc.... Das dauert halt ein wenig. Macht mir aber total viel Spaß. Ich denke auch, dass man eine andere  Beziehung zum Teich entwickelt, wenn man viel selber macht. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Sicht. Gekaufte Teiche vom Galabauer sind natürlich auch schön 

Hast Du schon mal eine Zeichnung oder so ?

Bin gespannt, wie es bei Dir weitergeht. Vor allem Fotos sind dann toll

VG
Tim


----------



## bernias (31. Mai 2021)

Gegen den 'hohen'Stromverbrauch kann man recht einfach was tun: 
"Ein Balkonkraftwerk". Kleine etwa 600W starke Photovoltaik, die ins Hausnetz einspeist.
Bringt übers Jahr 6-700kW, natürlich je nach Gegend, Ausrichtung ....


----------



## anz111 (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Emma!
Du willst das Projekt selber verwirklichen, Gratuliere und viel Spaß beim Lesen. Ich habe alleine ein Jahr für die Planung gebraucht und erst dann hab ich mich getraut, das Projekt zu verwirklichen. Dabei bin ich vom Naturteich über High-Tech-Teich über Naturagart und dann wieder zurück zum Naturteich mit wenig Technik gekommen. 

Hier sind viele Teiche mit Hilfe von Naturagart gebaut worden und die sind auch teilweise wirklich schön geworden. Doch NG ist auch nur ein Anbieter von vielen. 
Für mich war das nichts und das war mir schnell klar. Aber das ist eine höchst persönliche Entscheidung. 

Schaut euch mal die ganze Schwimmteiche hier im Forum an. Da ist ja alles vertreten. 
Unser Schwimmteich misst 26x13 m und hat mit Umbauten, Pflanzen (nicht billig) usw. ca. 20.000 Euro gekostete. Bis auf dem Baggerfahrer habe ich alles selber gemacht. 
Ich könnte das jetzt sicher um ein paar Tausend Euro billiger hinbringen, aber so ein Schwimmteich lebt ja und braucht Pflege. 

Auf jeden Fall ist so ein Projekt was wirklich tolles und ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Planen und eventuell beim Umsetzten. 

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Vegas1234 (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo Oliver,

Vielen Dank für deine aufmunternden Worte. Nachdem ich mir gestern mit meinem Mann deinen Schwimmteich und die Umsetzung angesehen habe, ist unser Respekt dem Projekt gegenüber extrem gestiegen. 
Wir wollten uns jetzt erst mal belesen und alles in Ruhe angehen. Für dieses Jahr wird das Baden im eigenen Teich eh nichts mehr. 

Viele Grüße 
Emma


----------

